# What's the rage over the SK Rage Blade?



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

So, I gave in and bought a Strike King Rage Blade, 3/8oz in green pumpkin. Couldn't sleep this morning so I went to a local spot and started off with a buzzbait. Caught a few small ones and was about to leave to go get ready for work when I figured, what the heck, and tied on the rage blade for a few casts. 

I am very impressed with the feel and action of the lure! Slow rolled or burned it works great and has a nice action. It also helped that my biggest fish of the day took 5 or 6 casts just before leaving!










Mr. A


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Pic didn't show up on the first post.

Mr. A


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Did a snapper take off part of his tail?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I've got 2 of them, but haven't thrown them yet. Some of the complaints I've seen is that they tend to rise "too high" in the water column on a medium fast to fast retrieve. Personally, that was a big part of the attraction for me. What did you think?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Tail was fine, must have been twisting when I took the pic.

This is a slight difference to a normal charterbait. IMO the eye you tie too is superior, it chatters easier, and doesn't pull against your reeling as hard.

If you burn them they rise, they sink when you slow roll them. So they follow the "lipless crankbaits way" so to speak. I did like the fact that on a fast retrieve they can be a wake bait! The one disadvantage I see is that they are not a good bait to bounce off the bottom unless you "yoyo" it back. 

Mine is 3/8oz and I was stunned that it makes very little commotion on entry. Even casting overhand it makes the "bloop" but over all not a hard entry. If you side arm it and treat it like a spinnerbait you can drop it in the water nice and easy.

Lastly it chatters as soon as it moves, literally. I was throwing it 40 to 50 feet and as soon as it hit I could feel it vibrate as I turned the handle or moved the rod. There was zero need to pull it to get the blade moving, none.

I'll buy all 3 colors and hope to find different weights as well.

Mr. A


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Bad Bub said:


> I've got 2 of them, but haven't thrown them yet. Some of the complaints I've seen is that they tend to rise "too high" in the water column on a medium fast to fast retrieve. Personally, that was a big part of the attraction for me. What did you think?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


This was my complaint with mine as well. It's essentially a wake bait that breaks the surface continually. I guess it has a place, so I'll hang on to them but certainly not SK's best design.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

young-gun21 said:


> This was my complaint with mine as well. It's essentially a wake bait that breaks the surface continually. I guess it has a place, so I'll hang on to them but certainly not SK's best design.


How fast are you cranking it? I was tossing mine with a 7:1, not ideal but its what I had with me, and I had to crank pretty rapidly to break the surface if I wasn't trying to. I was cranking with the rod tip down too, not sure if you were or not.

I do agree with you though, the lure has a place. Or is not an every day all day lure.

Mr. A


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I guess the typical chatterbait mindset is a "burn" with some snaps and pauses thrown in. (At least for me it is). The rage blade doesn't sound like it's going to be quite as compatible.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## GARNERMAN357 (Jan 22, 2010)

I have had my best fish the past 2 years go for blades. fish them like an slow rolling spinner bait with an pop if it hangs up or intermitant throu the retreive. the strike king modle is designed by the guy who designed the original chatter bait made by manns. both are great lures but fish differently. killed the bass on portage this spring on them.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

I fished it with a 6.3:1 and a 7.0:1...on both braid and fluorocarbon. I could intentionally keep it from breaking if I really put an effort into it but once you rip it from the weeds, that sucker is coming out of the water.


----------



## ChadPro67 (Mar 24, 2009)

I bought 4 or 5 of them in the 3/8 oz size and use the rage menace grub as a trailer and have the same problem with it coming out of the water with a fast retrieve.


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

I have never caught a bass on a chatter bait. Have two well one now but they say throw it where you use a swim jig or spinner bait. OK so I do that and all I caught was pike with it hence why I have one now.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I have only caught bass in rivers and ponds with a chatterbait. I guess I can't really say how well they work in larger water.

Mr. A


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

The bait category as a whole (bladed swim jig) I've done really well on. There are plenty of different brands to choose from, I'll just stay away from Strike King in this instance.


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

I think they give off to much vibration. My rod feels like its going to shake right out my hand. But if it works it works. Just not for me. I prefer a spinnerbait or swim jig

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

